# Deadlift bar height??



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok, i have only just started douing deads. But i have a problem the biggest plates i have are only 1 ft diamiter so the bar is only sitting half a foot from the floor. Does anyone know the regulation height? i searched on here and google but can't find anything.

Also what could i use to bring them up a bit? as im skint at the moment so will need to be something in the house or something cheap :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Planks of wood?

Rubber matting?

Carpet cuttings?

If none of those are available then after picking up....just dont put it down!!


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Planks of wood?
> 
> Rubber matting?
> 
> ...


As said. any of the above will keep it mid shin hight. although I would move into sumo lifts or raise the platform hight over not taking the bar to the floor!


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Planks of wood?
> 
> Rubber matting?
> 
> ...


Deadlifts are meant to be lifting a dead weight. Not sure how much this will affect the grand scheme of it all?


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Ouch. I can only imagine the stress on my back if I stopped the momentum of the weight returning to the floor instead of gently 'deading' it. Keep it light if you do this mate.

If all else fails. Rest the loaded bar on 20k plates lying flat on their side.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't see the problem as long as your form is spot on, you're just increasing the range of motion, and hence the difficulty.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

lower the bar, bigger the ROM, better benefit from lift.

Some guys will intentionally use small plates or stand on a platform when doing deads to increase ROM so id say your good to go.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

dan-mel said:


> Ok, i have only just started douing deads. But i have a problem the biggest plates i have are only 1 ft diamiter so the bar is only sitting half a foot from the floor. Does anyone know the regulation height? i searched on here and google but can't find anything.
> 
> Also what could i use to bring them up a bit? as im skint at the moment so will need to be something in the house or something cheap :lol:


Unless I'm going mad - you are using standard size plates so whats the problem?

Just keep deadlifting.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

adesign said:


> Deadlifts are meant to be lifting a dead weight. Not sure how much this will affect the grand scheme of it all?


Hammers your lower back more, and makes you think about good form on the negative part of the lift. Sometimes this is a good thing, other times it isn't. It depends on how you are using that technique in your training


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Hammers your lower back more, and makes you think about good form on the negative part of the lift. Sometimes this is a good thing, other times it isn't. It depends on how you are using that technique in your training


Accurate statement mate, that's what I was trying to get at.

What I mean is that using the weight I lift when I dead it between each rep is something I could never do stopping before the weight comes to rest. My 3 rep max with deads between each rep would be much more than keeping the bar off the floor. If you deadlift hardcore you must know what I mean. Depends how your training as you said mate.


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Unless I'm going mad - you are using standard size plates so whats the problem?
> 
> Just keep deadlifting.


Im not shure if there standard size or not because i just have the 1" thick bars and the plates are some old body sculpture 10kg ones, there thin as biscuits but 1ft diamiter. (guessing 1ft is the norm??)

I hate been a student with F-all money, or else i would get's me a nice olympic set. :thumb:

Anyway i found some spare carpet cut off's so i will make a little stack of them when i go heavy and use nothing when im douing lighter sets.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> Accurate statement mate, that's what I was trying to get at.
> 
> What I mean is that using the weight I lift when I dead it between each rep is something I could never do stopping before the weight comes to rest. My 3 rep max with deads between each rep would be much more than keeping the bar off the floor. If you deadlift hardcore you must know what I mean. Depends how your training as you said mate.


Your 1rm is about 10% more than mine so I know exactly what you mean 

I would not be looking at trying to control / pause 1inch from the floor on my 3rm. :thumb:


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Your 1rm is about 10% more than mine so I know exactly what you mean
> 
> I would not be looking at trying to control / pause 1inch from the floor on my 3rm. :thumb:


Ha ha. You really do respect gravity during the negative!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> Ha ha. You really do respect gravity during the negative!


Negs on deads are great during warm up/build up sets regardless of how you train.

Heavy strength work, then my opinion is just to treat it like a comp and drop the bar, saving your strength for the lift.

For hypertrophy - then slow controlled negs are the order of the day.

But it does depend how you train and what you are training for.


----------



## Nozza (Oct 2, 2008)

Funnily enough I had this problem. I'm not flexible enough yet to DL from the low height my home weights provide.

I cut a couple of disks of MDF, drilled the correct sized hole in the centre and put them on my bar. It raises the height very securely. Also makes floor presses possible.


----------

